# مسجات بهدلة موووووت



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*للدموع وللحب آثار 
وبفرقاك نار 
وشوفتك فكرتنى
بأكبر صرصار 



****************



ازاى ما حبكش ودي صفااااتك 
حنون كالبقرة 
قوي كالثور 
صبور كالحمار 
وفي كالكلب 
****************



أشتاقلك شوق له الشوق يشتاق 
شوق يشوق شايق الشوق شوقه 
تعرف تعيدها ؟؟؟؟؟


****************



شايف القمر 
شايف الليل 
شايف النجوووم 
طيب ما تنخمد وتنام!! 


****************



ياحمار 
ياكلب 
واحد منهم داسته عربية امبارح 


****************



كل عمري 
لك 
كل فكري 
فيك 
كل املي 
إنت 
كل غالي 
فداك 
كل بدري وناااام


****************



الساعة 4الفجر افتح الشباك وقول أحبك 
يرد عليك صدى يقول: نام يا اهبل 


****************



اذا صحيت 
من 
نومك 

وشفت نفس 
في مكان 
مظلم 



والدم حولك .. 



متخفش



انت في قلبي .. 



****************



سيتم الآن تحديث مخك 
جاري البحث 
الرجاء الانتظار. 
عفوا ! لايوجد مخ


****************



أشوف الليل تكبر فرحتنا. أشوف النهارتزيد لهفتنا. أشوف وشك افتكر بقرتنا


****************



إنت حمارالورد 
بياض الثلج 
نسيم الصبح 
همس الليل 


****************



لوخيروني بين موتي 
وفرقاك؟ 
والله 


اختار فرقاك هو الموت لعبه


****************



كل ماغمضت عيوني 
ونمت.. اتخيلك 
وكل مااتخيلك 
اتعوذ من الشيطان 
وارجع انام 


****************



عطشان: ارويك 
بردان: ادفيك 
خايف: اهديك 
جعان: دبر نفسك مش حصرف عليك


****************



قريب أو بعيد 

و مهما تغيب 

مصيرك ترجع لي 

غصب أو طيب 

المرسل: 
المدرسة 


****************



كل الناس مؤدبة إلا انت 


قول ليه؟؟ 


لأنك بتدخل القلب بدون استئذان 


****************



تعلن وزارة الصحة عن مجنون هربان

بس صدقنى علشان اللي بينا انا مافتنتش عليك


****************



اقولك الصراحة امبارح معرفتش انام عارف

لية التكيف كان بايظ​*


----------



## kamer14 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*

ههههههههههههههههههههه فظيعه


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*



kamer14 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه فظيعه



*:t19: :t19: :t19:
هههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياقمر*


----------



## lovebjw (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*

مفيش قلب 








مفيش دم 



مفيش مخ 


مفيش كبد 


سورى انا الظاهر طلبت النمرة غلط مش دى نمرة الجزار 




شكرا يا كريزى على الرسايل السكر وربنا يبارككى يا باشا


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*



lovebjw قال:


> مفيش قلب
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ميرسي ياباشا انت على مرورك ومشاركتك
معجزة
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
اول مرة مسمعش منك نقد او تريقة
الظاهر ربنا شفاك وسع دعايا
مبررررررررررررررررررررررررروك*


----------



## lovebjw (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*

هههههههههه
صدقينى انا مش بنتقدكى ولا بتريقعليكى وربنا اللى يعلم يا كريزى انا بس بنغشاكى شوية عشان انتى سكرة


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههه
> صدقينى انا مش بنتقدكى ولا بتريقعليكى وربنا اللى يعلم يا كريزى انا بس بنغشاكى شوية عشان انتى سكرة



*مانا عارفة بس بشد شكلك اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووى :smil12: :smil12: :smil12:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
متاخدش عليا
ههههههههههههه
نفضلى اعمل كوبري بين ودانك دخل من ودن وطلع من التانية
ياعم انت سكر بس اتحرق ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:smil12:
:smil12:
:smil12:*


----------



## lovebjw (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*

على الطلاق انا اللى دمى اتحرق 
يا رخمة


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*



lovebjw قال:


> على الطلاق انا اللى دمى اتحرق
> يا رخمة



*ياخرابي طيب مش تحطه فى الفريزر
طيب سؤال بس محرج شوية ماشي
انت عندك دم اساسا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
اوعى تفهمنى صح انا بهزر*


----------



## lovebjw (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*




crazy_girl قال:


> *ياخرابي طيب مش تحطه فى الفريزر
> طيب سؤال بس محرج شوية ماشي
> انت عندك دم اساسا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اوعى تفهمنى صح انا بهزر*




لا يا بت انتى اللى دمكى مغرق المنتدى دانتى منشفة دم المنتدى كله ببوخاتيكى ورخامتيكى دى 
هههههههههههههههههه
متخلى عندكى دم وتاخدى رسايل الحامضنة دى وتشوفلكى مكان تانى يلمكى بدل مانضربكى هنا يا ست انتى 



اوعى تفهمينى غلط انا بس بهزر 
:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## la Vierge Marie (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*



crazy_girl قال:


> *ياخرابي طيب مش تحطه فى الفريزر
> طيب سؤال بس محرج شوية ماشي
> انت عندك دم اساسا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اوعى تفهمنى صح انا بهزر*



*بصي انا مابحبش حد يتكلم عن باسم كدة *


----------



## la Vierge Marie (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*



lovebjw قال:


> لا يا بت انتى اللى دمكى مغرق المنتدى دانتى منشفة دم المنتدى كله ببوخاتيكى ورخامتيكى دى
> هههههههههههههههههه
> متخلى عندكى دم وتاخدى رسايل الحامضنة دى وتشوفلكى مكان تانى يلمكى بدل مانضربكى هنا يا ست انتى
> 
> ...




*ايه انا مابحبش حد يتكلم عن صحبتي كدة*


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*

*بس هص هش
انتوا ياجماعة انا بهزر
وكفاية هزار كدة للحسن تقلب بضحك
ههههههههههههههههه
شكلكوا فهمتونى صح
بس بجد رسايلي حمضانة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## lovebjw (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*




la Vierge Marie قال:


> *بصي انا مابحبش حد يتكلم عن باسم كدة *





crazy_girl قال:


> *بس هص هش
> انتوا ياجماعة انا بهزر
> وكفاية هزار كدة للحسن تقلب بضحك
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
انتى ماخدتيش بالكى ان هى حامضنة غير لم انا اقولتلكى انا قلت هى تلاقيها اخدت بالها 
وكمان باين اوى من ردود الناس ان هم بيجاملكوى بس 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شفتى الرخامة يا كريزى


----------



## lovebjw (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*




la Vierge Marie قال:


> *بصي انا مابحبش حد يتكلم عن باسم كدة *



ربنا يخليكى يا مها يا سكرة انتى 
مش زى ناس 
:smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> انتى ماخدتيش بالكى ان هى حامضنة غير لم انا اقولتلكى انا قلت هى تلاقيها اخدت بالها
> وكمان باين اوى من ردود الناس ان هم بيجاملكوى بس
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شفتى الرخامة يا كريزى



*هييييييييييييييييييييييييه
يعنى طلعت رخمة وحمضانة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واو
حاجة اوريجنال موووووووووووووووووووووووت
اولالاه
يعنى جبت مفعول وقرفتكوا
الله يخرب بيت ظرفى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*



la Vierge Marie قال:


> *ايه انا مابحبش حد يتكلم عن صحبتي كدة*



*ميرسي ياقمر
انتصرت على عدوينى
انتى مش زى ناس عايزة ال:act23:
ربنا يخليكي ليا يا قمر*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*

*بصو يا جماعة خلاص
ايه رايكو تعملو معاهدة سلام *


----------



## la Vierge Marie (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*

*قلتو اييييييييييييييييييه*


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*

*امممممممممممممممممممممم
افكر :t17:*


----------



## lovebjw (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*

شفتى يا مها انا كنت عارف 
قال ايه افكر قال 
دانتى هتنجى بحياتكى لو وقفتى


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*



lovebjw قال:


> شفتى يا مها انا كنت عارف
> قال ايه افكر قال
> دانتى هتنجى بحياتكى لو وقفتى



*نعم نعم نعم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ال انجى بحياتى ال
قولى بس مين الحلو اللى اداك مقلب فى روحك :59: :59: :59:
كدة
يابنى انا مشهورة
انت مش قدى


هههههههههههه انت اكبر منى سنا
بص انا عندى اقتراح
ممكن نمشيها هدنة يومين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههاو*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*



crazy_girl قال:


> *امممممممممممممممممممممم
> افكر :t17:*




تفكري يعني مش عاوزة 

طيب مهلة التفكير انتهت


----------



## la Vierge Marie (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*

*و انا عاوزة اقول حاجة امام الجمهور الكريم 
انا سانضم الى باسم *


----------



## lovebjw (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*

بصى يا مرمورة 
فى موضوع اسمه قمر 14 انا منزله 
خشى شوفى وبعد كدة هاعرض عليكى عرض جديد 
ماشى دورى على الموضوع بس عشان هو من زمان


----------



## lovebjw (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*

ايه هى كريزى انسحبت من الحرب قبل ما تبتدى ولا ايه 
يا كريزى 
ههههههههههههههههه
دى طلعت جبانة


----------



## la Vierge Marie (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*



lovebjw قال:


> ايه هى كريزى انسحبت من الحرب قبل ما تبتدى ولا ايه
> يا كريزى
> ههههههههههههههههه
> دى طلعت جبانة


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*



lovebjw قال:


> ايه هى كريزى انسحبت من الحرب قبل ما تبتدى ولا ايه
> يا كريزى
> ههههههههههههههههه
> دى طلعت جبانة



*لا ياجماعة سورى 
انا مستعدة للحرب معاكوا
بس بدور على الموضوع هو فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*



la Vierge Marie قال:


> *و انا عاوزة اقول حاجة امام الجمهور الكريم
> انا سانضم الى باسم *



*ماشي 
كدة يعنى مع جيوش العدو يا مها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اوك برضه موافقة*


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*

*هو فين الموضوع يابنى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فى انى منتدى الصفحة كام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا اتعميت*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16707
دا اللينك بتاعو


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*

*اه طيب وبعدين يا باسم
ايه يعنى مش فاهمة*


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*

*بس انا عايزة اقولك انى بعرف انزل صور فى مواضيعي لللاسف
بجد*


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*

*سورى مش بعرف*


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*

*انت انسحبت ولا ايه يابسومة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*

*لا دا باسم راح ينام 
انا كمان شكلي هروح 
بس احنا مش هنسيبك*


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*



la Vierge Marie قال:


> *لا دا باسم راح ينام
> انا كمان شكلي هروح
> بس احنا مش هنسيبك*



*انتى بتدافعى وخلاص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مين قالك انه راح ينام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## جاسى (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*

*ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*

ميرسي ليكي ياجاسي على مرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## la Vierge Marie (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*

*هاي يا كريزي*


----------



## lovebjw (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*

انا جيت بصى يا ست كريزى من الاخر كدة 
انا ومها هنعمل ضدكى حرب وهنعمل موضوع شبه بتاع قمر 14 وهنزلكى صور فيها وانتى كمان تنزلى فى الموضوع دا صور لى انا بس ومالكيش دعوة بمها 
ههههههههههههه
ماشى موافقة انتى مش شريرة وعامل نفسكى شقية 
ولو على طريقة تنزيل الصور انا مستعد انى اعملكى ازاى تنزلى صور عشان تعرفى انى طيب 
اوك 
يلا يا كريزى مستنى الرد


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*



lovebjw قال:


> انا جيت بصى يا ست كريزى من الاخر كدة
> انا ومها هنعمل ضدكى حرب وهنعمل موضوع شبه بتاع قمر 14 وهنزلكى صور فيها وانتى كمان تنزلى فى الموضوع دا صور لى انا بس ومالكيش دعوة بمها
> ههههههههههههه
> ماشى موافقة انتى مش شريرة وعامل نفسكى شقية
> ...



*كدة اوك
براحتك
بس خلى بالك ان انا مكنش قصدى حرب ولا حاجة
بس مدام انت عايز التحدى ده يبقي ماشي
بس اعرف الاول ازاى انزل صور
لانى بجد مش بعرف*


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*

*فعلا رسائل بهدله وشكلى مبسوط فيكى *​*تحياتى*​


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسجات بهدلة موووووت*



BITAR قال:


> *فعلا رسائل بهدله وشكلى مبسوط فيكى *​*تحياتى*​



ياسلام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بقي رسائل بهدلة ومبسوط فيا كمان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ماشي ld: ld:  ld: 
بس على فكرة دول مابتعتوش ليا اناها :gy0000: :gy0000: :gy0000:


----------

